# Bullnose



## Bri-In-RI (Mar 23, 2014)

Picked this Colson/Firestone? up today and other than knowing its done the rounds at all the North East swap meets this past year I know little about these bikes. Obviously the chain guard is not correct but that is about all I know. Id love to get schooled on Bullnose 101, who is the resident Colson Professor? 

-Brian


----------



## jpromo (Mar 23, 2014)

Sweet! I'm still an understudy in the mastery of Colsonomics but I learned a bit from a ladies version I picked up last year. This model was offered exclusively in '41*. With that rack and the truss fork, this would have been a Firestone Cruiser model versus the Super Cruiser. It's mostly correct aside from the usual suspects of the pedals, grips, and the chainguard. The kickstand looks to be period correct, but not what would have been equipped from the factory. This model would have indeed had a sidestand though, even though it has integrated dropstand tangs. Would have come with a Delta wedge headlight.


*It's hard to have certainties in the world of bicycles.


----------



## StevieZ (Mar 23, 2014)

Roadmaster.


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 23, 2014)

StevieZ said:


> Roadmaster.




Just the chain guard.


----------



## StevieZ (Mar 23, 2014)

Bikewhorder I am just reminding Bri of a roadmaster I have.


----------



## npence (Mar 23, 2014)

I have the correct guard I believe.


----------



## Nickinator (Mar 23, 2014)

sweet looking Firestone cruiser you got there, chain guard shouldn't be to hard to find.

Sweet find.

Nick.


----------



## frankster41 (Mar 23, 2014)

*Headbadge*

Firestone Wrap Around Badge looks to be missing


----------



## bicycle larry (Mar 23, 2014)

*bull nose*

super nice bike you got there . hope  to find one at memoy lane or ann arber to buy to go with my 1939 murcury pace maker.


----------



## Boris (Mar 23, 2014)

When you get the correct chain guard, I'd be interested in the CW chainguard if you decide to sell it.
Attached are 2 styles of Colson chainguards. I THOUGHT the one with the extension at the rear fits 26" frames and the one without the extension fits 24". But looking at the blue bike just above, it doesn't appear that the extension is present??? Now I'm confused! I just tried my chainguard w/o the extension on both a 24" & 26" girls bike and the screw hole lined up on both. I don't have a boys frame readily accessible to test the chainguards on. Can someone explain why the one without the extension will fit a 24" & 26" girls loopframe Colson AND also appears to fit the boys blue loopframe Colson? What would the chainguard with the extension fit?


----------



## npence (Mar 23, 2014)

One with extension I believe is post war one with out is prewar.


----------



## Boris (Mar 23, 2014)

Thank you for clearing that up for me Nate, and it should keep Brian from getting the wrong version of this guard.


----------



## Nickinator (Mar 23, 2014)

my clippers chain guard is post war, I just drilled a hole in the extension and it works perfectly.

Nick.


----------



## jpromo (Mar 23, 2014)

Yeah, the non-extension chainguard just screws directly into the seat stay it I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks guys, I've learned a ton already!


----------



## npence (Mar 23, 2014)

All you have to do is remove the extension and you have a prewar guard. No big deal.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Mar 23, 2014)

I will need a proper guard at some point and be offering the one on there for sale once I get to tearing the bike down...which may be soon based on my current excitement level.


----------



## Boris (Mar 23, 2014)

npence said:


> All you have to do is remove the extension and you have a prewar guard. No big deal.




You're right, I guess it would only matter on a postwar loopframe and a prewar guard. Anyway, thanks for clearing up the mystery.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Mar 23, 2014)

Thats a nice bullnose you got...congrats!!


----------



## Monark52 (Mar 23, 2014)

StevieZ said:


> Roadmaster.




Hahahaha! A little inside joke here.


----------



## mike j (Mar 24, 2014)

Congrats and good luck. That's a really nice one. you can't go wrong with a nice loop tail & a tank like that, have fun with it. I saw that one there, but I promised my wife that I wouldn't buy any more bikes, just came home w/ five frames.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Mar 24, 2014)

Brian..Heres the "correct" kickstand,I might have an extra..Ill look this afternoon.Jeff


----------



## highwheelerboy25 (Mar 25, 2014)

i bought one identical to the green one on ebay and when the chainguard made it to my place the extension had broken off.  I found the only thing that was holding it on was a small tackweld. . might this be the case with the one you're looking at?


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Mar 25, 2014)

slow clap.....


----------

